# Got a new baby Cherry Head



## terryo (Sep 9, 2010)

I got a beautiful new little Cherry Head. He hatched on June 14th. He's very tiny.































Here's where he lives


----------



## HarleyK (Sep 9, 2010)

your setups are amazing..


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Sep 9, 2010)

Aww, he's gorgeous, I hope Pio doesn't get jealous!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 9, 2010)

Terry:

You really have a knack for making beautiful habitats. I wish I was even half that talented. My main problem is that I make them for baby box turtles, and I have to dig around in the substrate to find the babies at feeding time. So the habitat usually ends up with no plants and just plain old substrate and hiding places.


----------



## rubes (Sep 9, 2010)

wow thats such a great set up, and he is lovely.


----------



## Crazybirds (Sep 9, 2010)

rubes said:


> wow thats such a great set up, and he is lovely.



Beautiful baby~~~Congrats!!!~~~


----------



## hali (Sep 9, 2010)

owww bless him - cute


----------



## allegraf (Sep 9, 2010)

That baby is in his own paradise right now! Gorgeous set up as always.


----------



## terryo (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you all.
Yvonne, I've been keeping boxie hatchlings...when I found them..never took in any eggs....for 30 years, and had the same problem. Then I started to put loads of long fiber moss on one side..no hide...and lots of ground cover or Irish moss...... something so they couldn't dig under, so they hid in the long fiber moss. I coppied lots of vivariums from TurtleTails.com


----------



## shane1111 (Sep 9, 2010)

where did u get the little guy?


----------



## Becki (Sep 9, 2010)

Congrats! He's so handsome and it looks like he's eating well.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi TerryO

Way to go.. you finally did it.. you're hooked now for sure!





Now we both have some of the same 'blood'! Beauteous environment for the little guy....

NERD


----------



## Tropical Torts (Sep 9, 2010)

AWW he is so cute! You have out-done yourself (AGAIN!!) with his enclosure!

Congrats on the new family member!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 9, 2010)

Sweet...both the little guy and the setup!


----------



## Isa (Sep 9, 2010)

Congratulation Terry 
Your little baby is beautiful and I love his enclosure, it is amazing. He is going to live a super happy life with you


----------



## Kristina (Sep 9, 2010)

It's about time!!! Congrats, he is beautiful! So is his home, of course


----------



## jackrat (Sep 9, 2010)

Very nice!As always,I'm in awe of your vivariums.


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Sep 9, 2010)

Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 9, 2010)

OH YEA HIP HIP >>>>> CHERRRI O" ....! 

BITTING BY THE CHERRY FAIRY ! 

CONGRADS ! 
JD !


----------



## Candy (Sep 9, 2010)

Congratulations on your new baby tortoise Terry he is beautiful and of course your enclosure is too.  I love how he's already eating his flowers.  Can't wait to see even more pictures of him.


----------



## terryo (Sep 10, 2010)

shane1111 said:


> where did u get the little guy?



I got him from Carl, who is a member on this forum.


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 10, 2010)

I had to go looking for this thread because I saw you mention Solo in another thread and had no idea who you were talking about!
Awww a new baby  Congrats! He is stunning (as is his tank!)


----------



## Skyler Nell (Sep 11, 2010)

Your enclosures are soooo incredible!!!
Wow I'm totally jealous 
What lucky tortoises you have!
btw adorable new baby


----------



## terryo (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you for the nice compliments. He's finally getting used to me. Here's Solo eating some sweet potato. It's very humid in there and I'm taking pictures through the glass, so they're not so great.


----------



## Candy (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh Terry you can really see his beautiful coloring through that glass though.


----------



## terryo (Sep 11, 2010)

Candy, I can't get over how little he is. I'm going to take a picture of him and Pio tomorrow just for comparison. He tries to drag his food into his hide...so cute.


----------



## goReptiles (Sep 20, 2010)

How do you keep the humidity up so high? Is it just the added plants?

How did you pick him? Or did the breeder just send one from the clutch? I'm not ready to have two again, but I'm just curious. Seeing your new baby makes my anxiety level rise. :-(


----------



## terryo (Sep 20, 2010)

Whitney, the breeder sent me some pictures and I picked him. There's lots of plants in there and I cover most of the top with clear wrapping tape. When he comes out I mist him and the plants......maybe three times a day. I'm hoping he turns out as nice as Pio, because I'm trying to do the same thing as I did with him......all we can do is try.
This is today....and I haven't misted in there since this morning at around 8 AM, and now it's 1. (sitting here doing my bills, I can see how humid it's still in there.) Not the greatest picture, but you can see the humidity.


----------



## Tom (Sep 20, 2010)

As usual, WOW! What a set up.

The new tort is gorgeous too. No name yet?

By the way, tortoises are desert animals and should always be kept hot and dry. I noticed your is all wet. Didn't you read the book? How about all the online websites?

 Ha ha.


----------



## John1982 (Sep 20, 2010)

Very nice, tortoise and enclosure!


----------



## terryo (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you...Solo is doing fine and I'm spraying him lots whitch helps keep up that humidity.


----------



## TortieGal (Sep 20, 2010)

So cute! what beautiful coloring. Very nice home.


----------

